# Porsche 911 Edition 918 Spyder



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi everybody!

The other morning, I had my breakfast, my coffee, then went to my workplace, opened the door... only to face this black beauty waiting! I was certain by then it was going to be a really nice day!










This is a nice limited 911 Edition 918 Spyder that went on the race track a few times and came for its first proper detail. The car came to me after two rainy visits in the circuit and a month's wait time.




























First thing was to use foam lance to try and loosen up the mud that was stack on the paint.










and was left with this.










My perception of the pre-wash stage is to remove as much dirt possible. Consequently I was not satisfied by the first hit with the foam gun so had a second one, mainly concentrated on the dirtiest parts.










And then I was ready for the two bucket method and a stronger dilution CG citrus shampoo










also a good time for the wheels.










Then I passed on to claying the car to remove any surface contaminants left










and finally rinse again and dry before moving inside.










A closer inspection to the car showed just about average swirls and some isolated incidents.



















Someone has been here before...










This was a jet black paint, no flakes, so my aim was to get the deepest colour depth. So, my approach to the correction was to finish the polishing stages with the best possible surface prior to moving to the next stage. I wanted having to spend more time burnishing the clearcoat during the finishing stage rather than correcting. For that Meguiars 205 on a finishing pad was used with minimum of a 5 minute working time per section.

Some before and after pics during polishing stage.









































































Various corrected details.























































Then it was time for the engine and the bonnet.
































































A full Zaino treatment to the interior.



















Now time for the protection. Blackfire's Wet Diamonds used as a sealant in two layers a day apart and two more layers of Blackfire's Midnight Sun were followed.










The nice thing with Wet diamond is that it gives you the time for sealing the whole car including the door shuts and the wheels



















and once buffed off I was left with this.










Pulled the car out in the sun for another inspection.



















Now that I was certain everything was in order I could finally enjoy the extra layers of protection with the final being this.























































and later in the evening
































































Finally, it was time for some chill!!










Night night everyone










Thank you ever so much for watching. I really hope it worth your time.

Kostas


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

incredible job! such nice gloss, deep black!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work there - nice choice of refreshment too.......:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Boom!!

Great work on an awesome car!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Wow I REALLY love that flat black colour it's amazing!! Beautiful car and great work, you have done a stunning job on this, how long did it take?


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice quality work, and the presentation itself was very in-depth and to the point!Keep it up my friend!


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Fantastic work, I remember reading about these when released but never heard or seen one since, thanks for posting


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

What a nice car, must have been a joy to work on.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Boom! Great work topped off by the best combo for that colour. Bravo sir


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job.

Stunning car I must say.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

So nice.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning car great work very rich deep gloss love it


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work, good job you saved the wee dram for afterwards!


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome results!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice work on Porsche, looks amazing now :thumb:.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb: fantastic job..


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Not bad sir

Nice see you working in this beauty. I think we ll soon see the other related Porsche Spyder


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome work once again buddy


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good work , amazing car.... :thumb:


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

What an absolute dream of a car. Love all the carbon goodies


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

nice work there


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastico


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Really stunning work Kostas :thumb:


What an amazing machine


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely Kostas..indeed someone touched the car before...
Top work..Bravo


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

once again congrats, the outcome is suberb


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Stunning car and work.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning car!!


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Boom!!
> 
> Great work on an awesome car!


Thanks Aaron. I need to visit Kingdom of Fife to try one of these wooden pots.



WashMitt said:


> Wow I REALLY love that flat black colour it's amazing!! Beautiful car and great work, you have done a stunning job on this, how long did it take?


If my memory serves me right I must have spent about 45 hours



stangalang said:


> Boom! Great work topped off by the best combo for that colour. Bravo sir


Thanks Matt. I 've used their glaze as well. And the two layers of midnight sun do make a difference.


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

Stunning finish and great pictures!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Spot on! Great work and stunning car.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic work, special car too!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

i thought i made a comment on your work but i was wrong..Well done Kostas


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

Fantastic Job Kostas. well done.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful finish !!!!! Nice to see Blackfire at work.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Kostas :thumb:

Excellent photography which camera do you use ?

Mario


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome job Kostas, on an equally awesome Porsche!!!


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

That's stunning work.:thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Quite simply the mutts nuts!! Superb job dude! :argie:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work, the car really has an mean/aggressive look to it. Love it!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome work Kostas!!! This car looks mega nice mate!!! 

I love the colour scheme on this beast too, black with the bright yellow highlights! :argie:


----------



## Jonniebrads (Jan 19, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> Great work Kostas :thumb:
> 
> Excellent photography which camera do you use ?
> 
> Mario


Hi Mario, it is an old Nikon D80.


----------



## Deasha (Jan 12, 2013)

Perfect! Just perfect!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

What anyone can say about the final result? Depth, gloss, clarity, all at the max!

Very impressive work Kostas !!!


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Just wow !

Double wood is very appropriate :lol:


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic !! :thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you very very much to each one of you. It really means a lot.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

looks superb, excellent work chap!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Some stunning work there chap and most definitely a colour you can't hide anything on. Fantastic.

I'm guessing the chap has a 918 on order or was this bought 2nd hand?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome work and superb finish:argie:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is very nice, great work :thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

gally said:


> Some stunning work there chap and most definitely a colour you can't hide anything on. Fantastic.
> 
> I'm guessing the chap has a 918 on order or was this bought 2nd hand?


Thanks.
I haven't asked but I believe you know what I wish for!!


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

nice


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't even know the 918 spyder turbo S edition existed, thought there was only the Porsche 918 spyder.

Great work on a gorgeous car. :thumb:


Working on cars like that would be a dream.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow !! Great photo's top job.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Olly1 said:


> I didn't even know the 918 spyder turbo S edition existed, thought there was only the Porsche 918 spyder.
> 
> Great work on a gorgeous car. :thumb:
> 
> Working on cars like that would be a dream.


It was built and offered new to people who had ordered the 918 Spyder. Hence my earlier question.

I only know this because I know a chap that has a 918 on order and he was offered this Turbo. I can't remember if he took them up on it for the wife.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

gally said:


> It was built and offered new to people who had ordered the 918 Spyder. Hence my earlier question.


Exactly, thanks.


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd missed this, thanks for sharing that is just stunning.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Lovely work and on a stunning car. Great stuff.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I am envious of the car but even more so on the finish you have given it..superb piece of work, stunning machine..Now try to get the 918 spyder to play with too..and make hundreds of photos...PLEEEEAAAASSSSEEEEE


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely car and great work :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top work on stunning car:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Amazing job on an amazing car


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing result!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work as usual, well done.


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunning car, equally stunning finish, great result :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Gorgeous car and equally great work!


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

That really looks fantastic


----------

